# Glue joint vrs Tongue & Grove



## DougA (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm looking at the Glue Joint bit (MLCS 7853) & the Tongue and Grove (7846) .. (same price) and wondering if there's an advantage to one over the other. I see that the profile is slightly different. The T&G says 1/2 to 1 inch stock, the Glue Joint only mentions 1 1/4 carbide height. 

Any tips I should be aware of here ?


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

The Tongue & Groove Bit has a shape that will form a wedge when you put the pieces together which will probably help with alignment.



> *TIP*: If you are unsure about the straightness of your
> wood or if you are making a particularly long joint,
> choose a wedged version of the bit. It will be easier to
> fit the joint together.


From the PDF linked on both bit pages: LINK


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doug

Glue joint router bits are not the same as the T & G router bit sets..

They make many types of T & G sets in many profiles,the one with the angle is called most of the time a shaker set type.


==========



DougA said:


> I'm looking at the Glue Joint bit (MLCS 7853) & the Tongue and Grove (7846) .. (same price) and wondering if there's an advantage to one over the other. I see that the profile is slightly different. The T&G says 1/2 to 1 inch stock, the Glue Joint only mentions 1 1/4 carbide height.
> 
> Any tips I should be aware of here ?


----------

